# Dell Precision M4300 boot up problems



## uofmx12 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sometimes when my laptop goes either in sleep mode or cut off, the process of cutting it back on, the laptop does not cooperate. When it is off, I turn it back on but the hard drive turns over 7-8 times before finally booting up and the windows screen coming on. Same way when I turn it on from sleeping....it doesnt come on and I have to manually cut the laptop off and then the process of the hard drive restartin 7-8 times takes place before the laptop finally running. 

I have noticed that my laptop is hot at some times which lead me to possibly believe it is over heating which is the result in this. I have an external fan connected to the bottom that I guess might help it and the reason the laptop finally comes on. If this is the case, what going ahead and buying an better than to replace the one the laptop has be a better idea?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you used a can of compressed air to clean out the air vents and fan of any dust and debris


----------



## uofmx12 (Feb 1, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi have you used a can of compressed air to clean out the air vents and fan of any dust and debris


I will try that. Do you think that would fix this problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi dirt and debris around the fan etc slows the fan and traps heat so it will help


----------

